# 3x3x3 - July 10 - July 16, 2006



## dougreed (Jul 12, 2006)

1. L U' L2 D2 L R' U F' D B2 F' D R' L' D' B U2 L' F2 L' F R2 F' U' R
2. R D' F' U' B2 U' F2 L D F' U2 D R' B2 L' R' B D' R' L2 D2 F' R' U R'
3. R2 U' B L U2 L F' U' L D B U D' L' F L U2 D' B' D' L2 U' L2 B' L'
4. U' B2 L F2 U' L' F' L R' F2 U D R2 D B' L2 U' D L' F' B U2 D' R2 L2
5. R L' U L2 F D' U2 R F U2 R2 F2 D2 F' R L2 F B2 R B2 L2 F B L F


----------



## tsaoenator (Jul 13, 2006)

19.67, 19.25, 18.16, (15.91), (21.27)=19.03

Wow. I haven't practiced in a while...

Andy


----------



## Me (Jul 14, 2006)

Tristan Wright
Avrg: 36.73
38.14, (38.72), (34.30), 36.76, 35.30

Good for me, however pales in comparison to the other times that will be entered


----------



## Piotr (Jul 14, 2006)

Piotr K?zka
times15,53)15,81 16,86 (18,25) 16,50
average:16,39


----------



## pjk (Jul 16, 2006)

Name: Patrick Kelly
Average: 27.85
Times: (30.58) 26.89 (24.59) 27.32 29.34


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk


----------



## Erik (Jul 16, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 16.70
Times: (15.92), (16.75), 16.69, 16.70, 16.70

Haven't done this in a long time... still, it is pretty consistent :lol:


----------



## mmwfung (Jul 16, 2006)

Average: 19.87
Times: 19.42 19.51 (21.34+) (16.25) 20.67

Timed with 'The ultimate Rubik's cube? timer version 2.1'. I used Cross, F2L, OLL and PLL. I didn't use my best cube.

Michael Fung


----------

